# PETA filed a lawsuit ...



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

The animal rights group People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals — PETA — filed a lawsuit against a San Luis Obispo-based company that sells products for pet reptiles, claiming the business encourages consumers to buy enclosures that could be harmful to snakes.

The national nonprofit organization, known for its aggressive activism, filed the lawsuit Sept. 24 in federal U.S. District Court in Washington, D.C., against Zoo Med Laboratories, Inc., which has an office on Sacramento Drive and is described as a major global supplier of reptile products to retailers such as PetSmart, Amazon, and Walmart.

Specifically, the lawsuit alleges the company represents to consumers that snakes only require enclosures that are “no shorter than half the length of the snake” and that all of its enclosures, which PETA says are “small and inadequately enriched,” are not only appropriate but also ideal for pet snakes.

More at link...
https://www.sanluisobispo.com/news/local/article246180400.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Lets hope nothing comes of it other than PETA loosing a load of money.




Zincubus said:


> The animal rights group People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals — PETA — filed a lawsuit against a San Luis Obispo-based company that sells products for pet reptiles, claiming the business encourages consumers to buy enclosures that could be harmful to snakes.
> 
> The national nonprofit organization, known for its aggressive activism, filed the lawsuit Sept. 24 in federal U.S. District Court in Washington, D.C., against Zoo Med Laboratories, Inc., which has an office on Sacramento Drive and is described as a major global supplier of reptile products to retailers such as PetSmart, Amazon, and Walmart.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Lets hope nothing comes of it other than PETA loosing a load of money.


Googling PETAs last annual report suggest that their total assets are valued at $13m, with a revenue of $50m. The only info I could find for ZooMed was a revenue figure of $22m, so on the face of it ZooMed would have more to lose.

The problem I can see is that if a ruling is made in PETA's favor, it will then mean some ruling guideline will need to be set in statute as to the minimum size of enclosures that ZooMed would need to comply with, and thus could form a basis for every keeper globally...


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, the ramifications should PETA win could be wide reaching and impact the hobby in many ways - some of which may not be apparent at the moment. 




Malc said:


> Googling PETAs last annual report suggest that their total assets are valued at $13m, with a revenue of $50m. The only info I could find for ZooMed was a revenue figure of $22m, so on the face of it ZooMed would have more to lose.
> 
> The problem I can see is that if a ruling is made in PETA's favor, it will then mean some ruling guideline will need to be set in statute as to the minimum size of enclosures that ZooMed would need to comply with, and thus could form a basis for every keeper globally...


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Given that is still lawful to own a snake in the USA, and that they need to be house securely, plus the fact they have a problem with many escaped invasive species I don't see Peta winning. Add to that that the final choice of size enclosure an owner buys is their decision and not Zoomeds.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

From PETA's website



> Exaggerated advertising is one thing—but Zoo Med’s lies are much more sinister, as they cause animals to die slow, painful deaths.
> 
> PETA has filed a lawsuit against Zoo Med Laboratories, Inc.—a major global supplier of reptile products to PetSmart, Amazon, Walmart, and other retailers—over alleged violations of the District of Columbia’s Consumer Protection Procedures Act.
> 
> ...



Looking at ZooMeds start kits, they start with a 20" x 10" x 12", up to a 36" x 18" x 18". Granted you wouldn't want to house an adult royal in a 20" tank, but 36" x 18" x 18" is often quoted as the minimum for said snake... 

I know we see stupid people posting stupid post on here, but I don't think anyone is that stupid to try and house a large boa in a 36" tank...

It does seem that PETA have targeted ZooMed, when there are a lot more pressing welfare issues happening in the world when it comes to reptiles...


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Malc said:


> From PETA's website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to be a lot they are claiming is nigh impossible to prove and not down to Zoomed. i.e. the reference to mites, or do they supply mite FOC with their new enclosures. Given that Zoomed is a manufacturer and there a middle people in the link to the retail buyer the ultimate responsibility for advice on purchase must include the retailer. Seems to be lots of holes for Zoomed to sink this lawsuit at the first hearing.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, PETA's case is full of holes... As you say they are manufacturers / wholesalers and have no direct connect to what animals are placed in their starter kits. They are not selling reptiles in with their kits, just the hardware, so where the mites and food issue come in I have no idea...


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

If it was so easy to sue the manufacturer I am sure the dependants of the many millions killed by guns in the USA would have done so by now.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

You both may be missing the point. Whilst PETA may lose the action, they have generated plenty of publicity. Their long term aim is to stop people keeping reptiles and this will only further their cause.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

colinm said:


> You both may be missing the point. Whilst PETA may lose the action, they have generated plenty of publicity. Their long term aim is to stop people keeping reptiles and this will only further their cause.


It's hardly mainstream news though... if wasn't for the OP I wouldn't have known....


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Malc said:


> It's hardly mainstream news though... if wasn't for the OP I wouldn't have known....


Likewise. This was the first I saw of it.
And with the current pandemic I think most people have more pressing things on their minds than some animal rights group trying to stop one manufacturer from selling a perfectly legitimate item.
Especially in the country that has been hit the hardest by covid.


----------

